# Clinton River report



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Paddled from Squirrel/Auburn Rds to Avon/Livernois Rds. yesterday. The river was up and fast due to the recent rain. There were 2 portages each was a P.I.T.A. because there were no decent reentry points (steep deep banks on both sides). There were two near portages but we were able to wind through. The current got ahold of our 10 yo on a couple blow downs and he dumped but came up smiling! All in all it was a good trip. I took the falls under the Avon Rd. bridge. If I had a skirt I would have been golden, but alas i did not and as soon as I plunged down my boat filled up. Woops! Of course my wife was there to take pictures of my masive plunge and dump! :cwm27: Here is a Facebook link...don't know if it'll work. My pictures are always too big to post here
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=2018514&id=1288456849


----------

